# New shop brick's



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well things are zooming along. Today the siding applicator arrived and trimmed around the shop door openings. so the mason could start laying bricks. Then the windows showed up and lastly the concrete finishers showed up and cut the control joints in the slab. Tomorrow the brick work should be all finished.


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

WOW - going to be a great shop. Whats the aprox square footage, and whats beyond the temporary plywood wall inside?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

That a great looking space!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dude! This shop is freaking AMAZING!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

This ain't no stinking "shop", its a freaking "woodworking palace". Color me green with envy! LOL


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Did you happen to notice a bear in the first photo? Hopefully he is going to be willing to share the space with you. The bear is definitely eyeing it.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

Just a guess, but that may be his dog. If it is a bear…


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

< Jealous…*kicks dirt and hangs head*


----------

